# Recipe ideas to use this ingredients



## valgard (Jan 30, 2017)

I got a basket full of ingredients for my birthday from some foody friends and while I have been using most of it there are two I just don't know what they are best used for. 
-Sweetened whole sun dried cherries (65 g)
-Dried mushroom mix called "Pacific Mushroom Mix B" (Oyster, porcini shiitake, lobster, trompette) 50 g (I have a few ideas for this but would like to hear what others have to say).

Thank you all


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 30, 2017)

Make a salad with the cherries. Goes good with goat or blue cheese.

Make a mushroom broth with the shrooms then use the broth to make some risotto.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 30, 2017)

With due respect to Rick, use the dried cherries in chocolate/ cherry or pistachio/ cherry biscotti. Dumping them in a salad is what people do with a secret ingredient at the last minute on Chopped just before they, uh, get chopped. 

But yeah, we use a lot of dried cherries in our salads...


----------



## valgard (Jan 30, 2017)

The risotto was precisely the idea I had for the shrooms, great to see I wasn't lost in the wilds. The dessert idea sounds good, only problem is I almost never make dessert... I will give it a thought though. Thx, and keep the ideas coming.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 31, 2017)

I like dried dried cherries in my salad. I actually use Baby Arugula compressed pears candied walnuts and Maytag Blue (before the whole listeria thing) dressed with a walnut sherry vinaigrette. 





I aint gettin chopped for that.


I do like the chocolate with the cherries as well. In fact it's one of my favorite workplace snacks. Grab a few Valrhona chocolate coins and a few dried sour cherries and it's on!


----------



## valgard (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmmm, that salad looks like it would be a sure hit around here.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 31, 2017)

As mentioned risotto is the best choice for the mushrooms. For the cherries make some choux pasties and stuff them with nutella whipped cream and add a single or halved cherry to each one. If you want fancier make a hazelnut chocolate tart with the same principal, adding some of the syrup to the filling and half the cherries standing them upright around the edges(also works well with berries) sounds like a diner party waiting to happen if you ask me. You could reserve some cherries for a cheese plate, I was at the mid town co op last week, they had some interesting ones on sale. Toss down a couple of nice steaks or some stuffed chicken breasts and your in business.


----------



## valgard (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you Godslayer. BTW, I've been wondering for a while which godslayer are you supposed to be (I'm assuming that's a Fairy Tail ref)?



Godslayer said:


> As mentioned risotto is the best choice for the mushrooms. For the cherries make some choux pasties and stuff them with nutella whipped cream and add a single or halved cherry to each one. If you want fancier make a hazelnut chocolate tart with the same principal, adding some of the syrup to the filling and half the cherries standing them upright around the edges(also works well with berries) sounds like a diner party waiting to happen if you ask me. You could reserve some cherries for a cheese plate, I was at the mid town co op last week, they had some interesting ones on sale. Toss down a couple of nice steaks or some stuffed chicken breasts and your in business.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 31, 2017)

valgard said:


> Thank you Godslayer. BTW, I've been wondering for a while which godslayer are you supposed to be (I'm assuming that's a Fairy Tail ref)?



Old forum name, might of been inspired by zancrow, can't remember I've used the name for several years now.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 31, 2017)

I also like to throw dried shrooms in pot roast braises and blend everything aftter cooking to make "gravy", fantastic and porcini's are really great here. Risotto does sound pretty good though.

Cherry Chocolate scones or salad is pretty much what happens to my dried cherries.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm gonna go the other way and say use the cherries in a gastrique. One of my favorite pairings is dried cherries and oil cured black olives.
Mushrooms would be nice in a savory bread pudding.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 31, 2017)

I second the pot roast, at least for the porcini. I also might try the mixed mushrooms with wild rice or in a polenta gratin. Also in gravy and compound butter for a roast turkey. Over the holidays I made some mushroom "meatballs" as a vegetarian dish, but that one required half a pound of dried mushrooms. Maybe put them with a cabbage family vegetable, cabbage, broccoli, sprouts?

For the cherries, I have to admit to the same conventional thinking, i.e. baked goods or salads. I bet they could be substituted for dried cranberries in recipes, though, with different but interesting results; there's a Brussels sprout dish with shallots, walnuts, parsley, cheese, and dried berries, although that's essentially a salad with cooked sprouts instead of greens...


----------



## valgard (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks guys! Very interesting ideas. I'm fairly sure that for this batch I'm gonna go with the risotto (but have marked down the other options for future iterations. For the cherries I was thinking of a salad or the pairing suggested by Dave but my wife read the options and her pupils dilated :bigeek: when going over the hazelnut chocolate tart. She automatically *ruled* out any other possibility for the cherries.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 31, 2017)

You should eat some of the mushrooms.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 31, 2017)

Make a cherry and mushrooms risotto. I use to use blue berry but I think cherry can work pretty well


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 31, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Make a cherry and mushrooms risotto. I use to use blue berry but I think cherry can work pretty well



Your an animal, blue berry mushroom risotto lol. Cherries with goat cheese or brie, little pecorino and maybe sage or even saffron would be a fun dish(cherries I think would work even better than blueberries, trying to imagine the flavour)finished with a spicy olive oil or even chorizo oil :O . Another idea is a stuffed brie wrapped in phylo, I've done that a few times and people seem to like it. If you do go the risotto route with cherries I'd strain the liquid to keep it savory and use that in coctails or some sort of desert/deglazzing liquid.


----------



## lumo (Jan 31, 2017)

One of my favorite Autumn pastas is pappardelle with braised duck legs, dried cherries and rosemary.
With the dried mushrooms I would make a broth with some parmigiano rinds, prosciutto scraps, charred onion, maybe bacon and roasted garlic. Serve it with home made tortellini or doctor it up with more pork fat, white miso and soy to have with noodles.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 1, 2017)

@preizzo same idea struck me right when reading the first post in that thread  Or even two risottos - a savoury mushroom one and a dessert risotto with the cherries.

Isn't the answer to "I have some posh, aromatic ingredient that isn't very filling on its own, what to do with it" always "make risotto"?


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes risotto it s the solution for everything!! 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 1, 2017)

whisky sour gel, caramlized hazelnuts with Curry and dried cherry. Top apetizer and can be easily done as dessert.


----------



## StacySharp (Feb 16, 2017)

You can make dried mushroom soup or pasta.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Make a cherry and mushrooms risotto. I use to use blue berry but I think cherry can work pretty well



Italian citizenship revoked


----------



## preizzo (Mar 3, 2017)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;I am Swedish now!!


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

preizzo said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;I am Swedish now!!



So you cheer for Malmö FF or IFK Göteborg? :scratchhead:


----------



## preizzo (Mar 3, 2017)

None of them.!!! Juventus for ever &#128525; &#128525; &#128525; &#128525; &#128525; &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

Just checking


----------



## preizzo (Mar 3, 2017)

BTW malmö sucks!! &#128514;


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

preizzo said:


> BTW malmö sucks!! &#128514;



err... I thought that went for the whole league &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Soccer sucks in general. I'd rather watch my seven year old cousin play rugby than a pro soccer match. Even womans basketball is better


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2017)

Back on track. Port, Demi glacé and those cherries would be hella nice on some duck or venison


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

I can sense some all blacks pride :viking: 

@Godslayer Fútbol is awesome. As it is Basketball of course, and tbh I like too many sports. Hockey has NOT managed to enter that list though :dontknow:


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 3, 2017)

rehydrate the cherries in bourbon for some nice cocktail cherries


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


>



I dare you to tell that to THIS guy
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33103883581/in/dateposted-public/

And thanks for the recipe suggestion


----------



## preizzo (Mar 3, 2017)

Chielline it s an animal like Gattuso in his days! I agree that nowadays soccer becomes more a soft game.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 3, 2017)

Chiellini


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, Gattuso also came to my mind right away but he is not active anymore so... But Chiellini has to be one of the toughest players ever, without taking away from his talent with is nothing too shabby either.


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

And I'm stopping here since this belongs to the off topic subforum.


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 3, 2017)

I would go with mushrooms to the same direction as the others did (risotto / pasta / sauce for meats) or pulverize it and use it as a seasoning for meats, bread, savoury tarts, oils, dressings,...
With the cherries you could make brownies, gateaux-like cakes, cherry sauce for game meat, filling for strudel with poppy seeds, cold cherry soup (really good on a hot summer day), filling in a pie, clafoutis, cheesecake,... Pretty much any dessert you can think of.


----------



## suntzu (Mar 8, 2017)

its likely too late for ideas on this one, but i would do a wild mushroom forcemeat into a deboned duck, galantine that as a roast, and serve with a port wine cherry jus. lots of work in that but it uses both on the one dish


----------

